# Incorporating a business [Texas]



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm trying to register for a sales tax permit in Texas and I've gotten stuck on the form. It is asking for a "State/Country Registration Number", but my EIN and articles of incorporation don't include any such number. Where would I find this number?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You would have gotten the number when you filed your paperwork and paid the corporation fee with the Secretary of State.


----------



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you doing it online? All I needed was a signature and and that form (Texas Online Tax Registration Form) faxed for my sales tax permit.

Don't forget to do your DBA as well at the County Clerk.


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

The only number they gave me was a "file number" which is asked for in a separate field in the form. im not seeing anything anywhere labeled "registration number"


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

do i need to do a dba with the county if i am a corporation?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MimosaTexas said:


> do i need to do a dba with the county if i am a corporation?


No.



> The only number they gave me was a "file number" which is asked for in a separate field in the form. im not seeing anything anywhere labeled "registration number"


File number is the same thing. Use that for your tax permit application.


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

why would the form ask for the file number in two different places and call it different things?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MimosaTexas said:


> why would the form ask for the file number in two different places and call it different things?


I'm looking at a copy of the app I completed, and it asked simply: "Enter the home state registration/file number" on question # 7.

What question number are they asking for it again?


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

Well this is really weird. Looking at the pdf form, there is no field that says "Texas Secretary of State File Number", but the online form has that field AND a field called "State/Country Registration Number". The pdf only has one field called "Enter the home state registration/ﬁle number"

So I guess it is some kind of typo or error. I actually just left the second one blank and filed the online form. If they give me flack or it's held up, I'll just reference the fact that their form is broken and their instructions suck.


----------

